

Lightweight android swipe-to-dismiss library for RecyclerView - codefalling
https://github.com/CodeFalling/RecyclerViewSwipeDismiss

======
jermo
Looks good but what is the license of this library? Can't see one in the
repository. Would recommend adding a LICENSE file.

~~~
codefalling
I forget to add a license in fact.Thx for your suggestion.I'll do it when I
get free.

~~~
jitpack
So which one is it?

~~~
codefalling
BSD license

------
on_and_off
You might want to include the original Apache licence since its basically 99%
the exact same code with RecyclerView instead of ListView :
[https://github.com/romannurik/Android-
SwipeToDismiss](https://github.com/romannurik/Android-SwipeToDismiss) .

